# Black Algae



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

I am getting kind of a black film looking algae growing on my plants, none on the glass, any ideas what kind of algae and how to get rid of it?


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Florida Flag fish will eat this like there will never be food again, but they are also nippy fish. I've found that no matter what the kind of algae, frequest persistant water changes always seem to help!

-Tim


----------

